# Headless Horseman Question



## LAG (Sep 10, 2012)

Any suggestions on what material to use when I cover the shell of my horse? I need it weatherproofed also.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What is the frame/armature/shell made of?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Paper mache with three coats of spar urethane will make it like plastic. All my props are done that way and they have been through some good rains.


----------



## LAG (Sep 10, 2012)

It is made of wood frame (simple) and chicken wire. Paper mache makes me nervous but I never thought about sealing it.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I use it all the time. I use the blue shop paper towels, Elmer's glue and water, but there are tons of different mixtures. It is really forgiving and you can make changes at almost any point of construction. Don't get the water based sealers, use the old school spar urethane in a well ventilated area. I do three coats and the props soak that stuff up good. Once you have a shiny surface, you are sealed tight. I then paint on top of the sealant, because it dries yellowish brown. I touch up paint each year as needed, but never think twice about having my props out in the rain.

Monster mud is another method, I'm not fond of it because I haven't gotten it to work for me and is very heavy. Some people swear by it though.

some of my props can be seen here:
http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/search/label/yard haunt
I don't seal my tombstones


----------



## LAG (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for the information. I too was concerned about the weight of monster mud in consideration of the size of this prop. I am definitely going to give it a try with the paper mache. I can't wait to get started now. Thanks again


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

LAG, be sure to post a pic when you are done. Would love to see your Headless Horseman.

Oh, and *goneferal*, love your witches. Very realistic and excellent expressions.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Buzz said:


> LAG, be sure to post a pic when you are done. Would love to see your Headless Horseman.
> 
> Oh, and *goneferal*, love your witches. Very realistic and excellent expressions.


Yes this. I want to see what you are doing. It sounds like a pretty cool project.


----------



## LAG (Sep 10, 2012)

Definitely. I am starting this weekend. Last year I had a corn field in my front yard with life sized scarecrows. This year I'm adding the headless horseman jumping out the front of the corn rows. I hope it looks as good as i envision it. Wish me luck.


----------



## LAG (Sep 10, 2012)

I got the body finally finished on the horse. Now I just gotta get my rider to actually stay on the horse. I'm almost done. YAY!


----------



## LAG (Sep 10, 2012)

The cornfield is up with the life sized scarecrows. The lighting is in place. Got to get serious on the headless horseman


----------



## chriss_nc (Nov 6, 2008)

My favorite is cover for mache is Polyester Resin. You can pick it up in the paint section at HD or Lowes.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

i require pictures.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The only suggestion I'd add to the spar finish(my favorite sealer)/mache equation would be to make sure you seal the inside as well. Moisture in the air over time can be your enemy as well.


----------



## LAG (Sep 10, 2012)

I thought about sealing the inside and now I wish I had. I noticed as I was sealing the horse that it is such a huge project that small details could be overlooked. I am inspecting horse daily and so far so good. I did find a small hole in the side of horse and sealed it with a dot of fabric glue. The glue works great against water. Then I repainted area. The next time I do something like this I will def seal inside


----------



## LAG (Sep 10, 2012)

I got the headless horseman on. I made his body out of chicken wire to reduce the weight issue. I hope he is strong enough to withstand some wind.


----------



## LAG (Sep 10, 2012)

Now to take the pictures. They will be up soon


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

LAG said:


> Now to take the pictures. They will be up soon


I can't wait to see your work.


----------



## LAG (Sep 10, 2012)

Photos are in the album. Don't know if they need to go anywhere else. I'm just glad to be done. Happy Halloween... enjoy


----------



## LAG (Sep 10, 2012)

not sure if this is what I need to do but I hope I'm guessing right. Not too tech savvy lol. I did want to mention that I found a blog that had posted pics of this same project. They were my inspiration. I believe it was Lacy and Jays blog.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You put a lot of effort into that prop, LAG. Good job!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It looks great!! I love your set-up!


----------



## LAG (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks so much. It has been a big hit in the neighborhood


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks great LAG. I love the big props!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Your HH looks really great. The thing about a prop like this is that you can tell by looking that somebody spent hundreds of hours to get it right. Actually, your Headless Horseman should be classified as a Halloween themed piece of art as opposed as Halloween prop. :jol:



.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoa!!! That is great!


----------

